# Kubota or atv



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I am selling my truck snowplow and I am looking at a alternative to plow my driveway and a few other neighbors. I use to own a 4x4 atv with a plow and it did a good job but I made the mistake of selling it and buying a plow for my truck thinking it would do a better job. Well other than being a little easier to get through the windrow left at the end of the driveway from city plows, it sucked for my yard. It was too big to maneuver around things and it felt like I was beating up my truck. My driveway is 2 cars wide and flares into 3 car wide in front of my garage. It also has a parking area on the side for tenants. My garage is not deep enough to store my truck with the plow so i have to do a lot of tight turns, running over the snow with the rear wheels. then i push the snow up to a retaining wall and have to snowblow it over.I know the atv did a good job but I'm having a hard time finding a decent use one. New ones are close to $10,000 with a plow. Then I started looking at the Kubota Bx series tractors with the front loader. It would most likely be used for snow removal with the occasional misc. project. I am asking for advice between the atv and the kubota because I don't want to make another mistake I will regret. Another thing, there is really not many places to ride atv's around hear and my tax guy told me that I could claim 2/3rds of the kubota but not the atv. Kubota is also running 0 percent financing for 5 years. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I also want to ad, I need something to get the job done fast. I usually clean my yard up before going to work and I have a slow commute when it snows. Any input please,


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I would think a truck would be the fastest way to clear your drive. I would go for the tractor, it is more versatile, and you could work it all year long. Plus you mentioned a tax break? How about a Bobcat?


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

That would be a no brainier for me, kubota all the way, can be used for countless jobs all year long.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

What a tractor will offer you that no ATV will, is WEIGHT. Huge advantage when moving snow.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Tractor has weight on its side, it also offers the versatility to accept various attachments. I cant imagine a storm a Kubota BX 4x4 with a front blade and a rear blower wouldn't make short work of if your lot is too tight for a pickup. But while an ATV max's out around $10k. A Kubota is just getting started. A 4x4 BX with a blade, blower and belly mower is well over $15k. But they do hold their value. 15 year old examples still command 3/4 of their original value. 

As long as we're at it, have you considered a Jeep with a plow?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My wife has a jeep but it has a baseplate installed on the front so it can be towed behind my camper.well, the plow sold tonight so I have some research and shopping to do. One other problem I had with the truck plow was do to its size, I had to push the snow across the street. When I had my atv, I could turn and push it into my side yard. Another thing, usually when it snows, I get force at work. Therefore my truck is at work with me and my plow is in the garage. If I get either the kubota or the atv, my wife can plow snow while I'm at work!!!!


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Do you think a kubota BX2360 will fit the bill? It's one step up from the 1860 so it has 5 more horsepower and bigger tires.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

how about a side by side atv like a Kawasaki mule or something the same. they are fast and powerful and maneuverable and you can use it all year around and when you and your wife go camping you could use it


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

The side by side is not a bad idea, will it plow better than a atv?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

for home...30-36hp compact tractor with loader,cab, and snowblower, you will be the envy of the neighborhood


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

go with tractor ,won't regret it .can use all year .


----------

